# jet ski fishing strawberry



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Fished strawberry from my jet ski yesterday. Got there shortly after 11 am. Tried trolling for kokanee for a couple of hours with no luck. Then I tried casting lures/jigs for trout with no luck. Finally I went over to mud creek and threw power bait. Got 2 cutts and 2 bows. Planted a treble hook into my arm. That was a bugger to get out. Had to numb it with ice and pull with pliers.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Ouch that treble don't sound good. Anyway, I love fishing from a PWC!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've always wanted to go fishing from a jet ski. That's cool.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice work, so was it slow enough to troll?

What is the future of the collapsable boat and the small gas motor?


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Its idle speed is 1.67 mph. The engine coughed and sputtered on occation though. It is not the best craft to fish from but it sure was nice to skip from one spot to the next at 45 mph. The picture below shows my modified version with a homemade fishfinder bracket attached. I am still keeping the folding boat just because it is nice to fish the smaller lakes from and it holds more people. I think that I will upgrade the motor. I want a 7 or 8 hp 2 stroke.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is a shot of strawberry that day along with the bows that I kept.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Is that a downrigger??
Awesome; all you need is the BBQ and you're set.
:-|O|-:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Pavlik said:


> I am still keeping the folding boat just because it is nice to fish the smaller lakes from and it holds more people. I think that I will upgrade the motor. I want a 7 or 8 hp 2 stroke.


What are the stats on the folding boat gas motor? Consider me a potential buyer if you wanna get rid of it.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

1973 Sears. 3 hp 2 stroke. 1 gallon built in gas tank. Moves my canoe 7.5 mph. Moves my porta bote 5.5 mph with 2 people.


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

*Very cool*

For years I've wanted to do a PWC fishing setup for stripers on Powell - it just doesn't make sense to take out the 21' deck boat on a 20 mile day trip for one person! However, it will take a lot of 20 mile trips to make up for the $$ spent on a PWC, so I never have.

This is the setup I was eyeballing:


----------

